# CheaterVille is now accepting UK cheaters!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes, now cheated-upon spouses in the UK can place their cheater on CheaterVill.com.

My General Blog: Be afraid, UK cheaters. CheaterVille has come to the UK


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yes, now cheated-upon spouses in the UK can place their cheater on CheaterVill.com.
> 
> My General Blog: Be afraid, UK cheaters. CheaterVille has come to the UK


The UK law courts are a cheater's friend - so I am sure we will see some injunctions/libel actions before long. But extra publicity for the site might be a good thing in the end - as would it be if it appeared high up the google rankings. 

If anyone is tempted to go down this road then I would suggest that they are very careful about what they post and how they post it. You don't want a lawsuit landing in your lap. And BTW don't imagine that "it's all true" protects you from a libel suit under English law. First it can be tough to prove that it's true (and you'll get into a "he said/she said" fight) and second even if it is true then bizarrely enough you can still be sued for blackening someone's name.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

The UK law courts aren't a cheater's friend. They are a wealthy cheater's friend.

I would like nothing better than to be able to tie the POSOM up in legal knots. Total cost for me: zero.

Cheaterville is hosted in the USA. They would have to respond to a UK injunction to reveal the identity of the poster (if they knew it). 

That is just the start of it.

Again, unless the cheater had serious wealth then it is a non starter and, in a way, our gutter press are the best "Cheaterville" for the wealthy anyway...


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris989 said:


> They would have to respond to a UK injunction to reveal the identity of the poster (if they knew it).


Not if they had reasonable cause to believe that the poster was the BS - then they could go after the poster directly. And it isn't going to be hard to convince a court that it was the BS who posted. 

Twitter is hosted in the US too, I believe, but that didn't stop Lord McAlpine suing Silly Bercow directly. Ok so she's hardly anonymous, but he also managed to get apologies from hundreds of theoretically anonymous tweeters without having to get their details from Twitter. 

And I bet some scumbag "no win no fee" lawyer is all ready to start working for the cheaters - probably trawling the site right now to look for clients. 

Just be careful if you put someone up on there - that's all I'm saying. There could be some considerable back-draft if you don't cover your tracks.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Voltaire said:


> Not if they had reasonable cause to believe that the poster was the BS - then they could go after the poster directly. And it isn't going to be hard to convince a court that it was the BS who posted.
> 
> Twitter is hosted in the US too, I believe, but that didn't stop Lord McAlpine suing Silly Bercow directly. Ok so she's hardly anonymous, but he also managed to get apologies from hundreds of theoretically anonymous tweeters without having to get their details from Twitter.
> 
> ...


No win no fee does not work for libel in the UK.

Lord McAlpine is wealthy. Sally Bercow is wealthy and worth going after. There were lots of defamatory posts, but he didn't go after them - just the one he knew would be high profile and get money+costs from.

I agree you should be careful, but if people are afraid to tell the truth because of the wrong reasons then that is censorship by proxy.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris989 said:


> There were lots of defamatory posts, but he didn't go after them - just the one he knew would be high profile and get money+costs from.


He demanded - and got- an apology from them. As you say he is wealthy and could easily have gone after and bankrupted some small fry just to make a point. A wealthy WS or OM/OW might well do that out of spite - or just out of desperation to try to guard their reputation. 




Chris989 said:


> I agree you should be careful, but if people are afraid to tell the truth because of the wrong reasons then that is censorship by proxy.


The problem is that on a site like Cheaterville no-one sticks to the known, confirmed facts - they make (usually quite understandable) inferences and throw names and accusations around. That's what can get you into trouble. "A texted B 27 times in 3 days" is a bit dull but is unassailable fact. "A was having an EA with B" is probably correct but could still land you in court. "A is a cheating, lying scumbag"......well, I don;t need to spell it out. 

I'd really love to see loads of UK cheaters on that site. I would just hate to see some poor BS get dragged into court. So just be very, very careful guys.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But then the cheater runs the risk of generating more negative publicity. I remember the following genuine headline "Please don't print my story!" (Full details on page xxx)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> But then the cheater runs the risk of generating more negative publicity. I remember the following genuine headline "Please don't print my story!" (Full details on page xxx)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very true.....

But then the guilty often end up going to ridiculous lengths to try to prove their innocence(and f course we all know that the cover up is often worse than the original offence). Richard Nixon, Oscar Wilde, Jeffrey Archer, etc.

Anyway, I think we're all on the same page here - bust the cheaters but be careful doing it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Voltaire said:


> Very true.....
> 
> But then the guilty often end up going to ridiculous lengths to try to prove their innocence(and f course we all know that the cover up is often worse than the original offence). Richard Nixon, Oscar Wilde, Jeffrey Archer, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I think we're all on the same page here - bust the cheaters but be careful doing it.


Then get someone else to do it?

As a working journalist in the UK I have a working knowledge of our libel laws.


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

I must admit, I've always looked on Cheaterville as a bit of a skeptic.

I get that it can 'shame' the cheater, but I always felt it comes across as being a bit 'cheap', as in - the sort of thing a disgruntled teenager would use rather than someone deeply, personally affected by the breakdown of a loving relationship. 

I'm also a bit concerned at the potential for mis-use of it.

But having said all that, I've never given it *much* thought, so I am sure there are plenty of counter arguments!


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Is "truth" a valid defense against libel in the UK?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> Is "truth" a valid defense against libel in the UK?


It is the only defence.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Would love to post the OW on that site, but they would know it was me. I don't want a lawsuit for libel or anything else.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Use a throwaway email address, registered when on a proxy server. No way on Earth would anyone chase through a US company, proxy server then webmail company. They can only sue you if they can prove it was you "knowing" isn't enough.

Whichever way, there's no point in losing sleep for it.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

How do you use a proxy? It was suggested someplace else to go to McDonalds or Starbucks and use their wifi with a laptop and no way would anyone be able to pinpoint where it came from. I have no idea about that. Would love to put OW on cheaterville especially since her 3rd husband cheated on her and she made such a big stink, whining and divorcing him. However she feels justified in having a relationship with a married man, my husband. Her excuse is she has loved him since HS, he was unhappy and she was there. I don't totally blame her, my WS should have said no.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Your own computer is almost always identifiable even if you log in via Starbucks or whatever; firstly if you have to log into the WiFi (you have to in the UK, not sure about the US) - but also there are other things about your device that can identify it alone.

Using a proxy can be a bit dodgy, but the easiest way is using the TOR network on Firefox:

Tor: Configuring your browser to use Tor

Unless the OW is seriously wealthy, just using a throwaway email address would, I am sure, be enough - especially as you are posting the truth!


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I would only post the truth, she is having an affair with my husband and in fact he is leaving me for her. I am hurt, but mostly mad now because he continues to lie and say they are "just old friends" when know better. This skank whined to everyone when her husband cheated on her but she does not see an issue in her being with my STBX. Just want a little retaliation on her. They would know it was me regardless of how I posted, but again I would only post the truth and I have in possession - proof, except for some photos I want off his phone.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Then post it. I really don't see why you would be worried; there is no way they can even prove it is you and you are posting the truth.

The worst you might get, if they have more money than brains, is a "cease and desist" letter or some similar drivel, from a lawyer.

This costs them money and you can ignore it as you have posted the truth and there is no way of proving it's you that posted either.

They also risk raising the profile of your post - which you can do without even admitting it is you whom made it.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Yes, now cheated-upon spouses in the UK can place their cheater on CheaterVill.com.
> 
> My General Blog: Be afraid, UK cheaters. CheaterVille has come to the UK


This makes me smile.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The first google result is for CheaterVille.

CheateVille comes up with: "This person is a bit naughty, can't keep their parts out of the wives of other men."

Followed by the next link: "Oh, what a wonderful person this is! Let's give him an award."

The CheaterVille link is the harsh, horrible reality, the second link is how the Cheater might want to be seen.

And even if the second link to the positive story is true, it doesn't matter as the two realities can't live side-by-side, as people will think: "Hey! If Mr X is being so nice with his community work, what if he wants my wife, too?"

He blew it.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I may get around to posting on cheaterville this afternoon or tomorrow. I have her photo so it will go up there with it. May just put him on there too. He will be more mortified than she is.


----------

